# Anyone bought a half built house?



## Karencc (8 Sep 2013)

Thinking of making an offer on a house that has external walls/ main internal walls built but was left that way as builder ran out of money. Have got plans which were drawn up in 06 not sure when built started/ ended have had 3 builders look and give quotes seems like good deal most if upstairs needs to be rebuilt as wood left exposed not sure how long for buy a few years anyway. Would planning still be valid? Any other issues anyone can foresee?


----------



## helllohello (8 Sep 2013)

Check your local county council website and you can find out when planning was granted and when it will expire.


----------



## Karencc (8 Sep 2013)

Would it expire even though exterior four walls are built (it currently looks like a house with no roof)


----------



## PaddyBloggit (9 Sep 2013)

House must be sealed prior to planning running out .... walls, roof, windows, door etc.

If it isn't planning could be deemed to have lapsed if time runs out.

A new application would have to be submitted.


----------



## daithi28 (9 Sep 2013)

Also you would need to check that if the house was granted to somebody else in a 'restricted area' that the planning didn't have an occupancy condition attached to it which restricts the planning permission/occupation to the person who was granted the permission.

This could preclude you from building/occupying the house.

Call the Planning Office to confirm.


----------



## threebedsemi (9 Sep 2013)

Several things here to consider:

Planning:
I would be of the same opinion as other posters, that the four walls as they currently stand do not represent compliance with planning permission. check the expiry date, if it has not yet past (although you mention 2006, which would suggest that it has expired) you can apply to extend the duration of the permission.
The above post relating to potential restrictions and conditions on the original permission is also important.

Compliance with new regulations:
You are likely to have to apply for a new planning permission for somethig like 'completion of partially constructed dwelling house'. Note that if this is the case, you will have to comply with current Building Regulations. the house was presumably designed to comply with the regulations in force in 2006.
This is likely to have the most impact with regard to insulation levels, which are now considerably higher that they werein 2006. You will also now have to comply with the new Safety and Health (Construction) regulations.
You might also check the current EPA regulations in terms of effluent treatment, if the property is 'off mains'. 

Quality of existing works:
If this is the last structure constructed by a builder who was going bust, it is possible that things may have been skimped on (steel in foundations, etc). Have the structure inspected by a good structural engineer in this regard.

Is it worth it?
What you would be buying in effect is a site with a potential 'head start' in terms of a previous planning, and hopefully €15-25k of works already completed to a satisfactory standard.
Ask yourself if the layout of the existing structure is suitable, or are you going to want to remodel it to a large degree? If you are, then the value of the existing structure will quickly vanish.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## RainyDay (9 Sep 2013)

You might also like to get an engineer or architect with professional indemnity insurance to advise you, and to certify the current state of the build. It's no skin off your builders nose if he finds an almighty mess when he starts digging around.


----------



## threebedsemi (9 Sep 2013)

Without meaning to be pedantic, I would suggest that the OP has a slightly optimistic view of things when they refer to the structure as 'half-built'. From the description given I would suggest that, in terms of budget, it is perhaps 20-25% built, less if you were to include site completion and landscaping works.

Also, without having seen the plans which you obtained, I would question whether or not they contain sufficient detail to allow accurate pricing. 

There are also several issues with regard to starting with a partially built property as opposed to starting with a greenfield site. For example - who takes responsibility for the existing structures, i.e. one year after you move into your house, you notice structural defects in the external walls. The contractor who completed the build for you says that he didnt build the external walls, and he therefore cannot he held liable for defects in them. The original builder of the external walls is long gone, as is the original engineer who designed the foundations. Much costly and time consuming chin stroking by solicitors and consultants ensues, and you spend years trying to sort it out.

Not as far fetched a scenario as you might think, and I would strongly second the advice of the previous poster to appoint a qualified architect and/or a structural engineer to help you with the procurement process.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------

